
Asciiflow - ASCII Flow Diagram Tool - lest
http://www.asciiflow.com/
======
seewhat
Previous discussions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2651745>,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2847177>

------
gulbrandr
I hate to do this, but it has already been posted 6 months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2847177>

------
Cieplak
What is the best way to approach this obfuscated code:

<http://www.asciiflow.com/asciiflow/asciiflow.nocache.js>

I feel like there are better deobfuscation tactics than those mentioned here:

<http://handlers.sans.org/dwesemann/decode/index.html>

------
mikerg87
Would pay real $$$ to have this as an add on to Visual Studio. It doesnt seem
like we will get embeddable pictures or diagrams for source code so I might as
well embrace source crafted from only the finest ASCII...

Technically, this is most impressive...

------
rpearl
vim: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=40> emacs (linked in a
different comment): <http://www.cinsk.org/emacs/emacs-artist.html>

------
Toenex
This also <http://www.jave.de/>

------
tcarnell
I love it!

------
bootz15
I'm in love.

------
heretohelp
I hate to do this, but "Emacs had it first"

Cf. <http://www.cinsk.org/emacs/emacs-artist.html>

